# Άρθρο ξένων λέξεων



## Lina (Jul 20, 2008)

Εξηγούμαι: τι άρθρο χρησιμοποιούμε όταν το κείμενό μας περιέχει ξένες λέξεις ή φράσεις; Π.χ.: 

[...] σύμφωνα με [άρθρο;] loi/legge/gesetz/ustawa/Закона [ακολουθεί ο τίτλος του νόμου στο πρωτότυπο]

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το άρθρο της αντίστοιχης ελληνικής λέξης. Δηλαδή, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα:

σύμφωνα με το(ν;) loi/legge/gesetz/ustawa/Закона [...]

Ερχόμαστε τώρα στη δεύτερη απορία: πρέπει να γράψουμε το ή τον loi; Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσουμε τον κανόνα για το τελικό ν του άρθρου, καθότι αυτός αφορά την ελληνική γλώσσα. Αν σκεφτούμε μάλιστα τις απόψεις που θέλουν διατήρηση του ν στο αρσενικό άρθρο για την αποφυγή σύγχυσης ως προς το γένος, ένας λόγος παραπάνω για να το διατηρήσουμε μπροστά από ξένη λέξη.

Ερώτημα τρίτο: όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε και δεν απαιτείται να γνωρίζουμε τη γλώσσα στην οποία είναι συνταγμένα αυτά τα αναθεματισμένα αποσπάσματα που αφήνουμε στο πρωτότυπο, για να καταλήξουμε στο άρθρο που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε καταφεύγουμε στην αυτόματη μετάφραση; Εγώ πάντως έτσι βρήκα ότι ustawa και Закона σημαίνει νόμος στα πολωνικά και βουλγαρικά αντίστοιχα.

Ερώτημα τέταρτο: όταν με την αυτόματη μετάφραση δεν βγάζουμε άκρη, τι κάνουμε; Κοτσάρουμε ένα άρθρο στο ουδέτερο;

Άντε, κι ένα τελευταίο για να υπάρχει κι ένα αγγλικό, αφού η ενότητα είναι για EN>GR queries: το act, όταν ξέρουμε ότι πρόκειται για νόμο, μεταφράζεται νόμος και όχι πράξη, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Μα εγώ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τις ερωτήσεις σήμερα το πρωί;

Θες να πεις ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα όπου γράφουμε «σύμφωνα με τον ustawa 367/2003» αντί να γράψουμε «σύμφωνα με τον πολωνικό νόμο 367/2003»;

Στα άλλα:
Μπορείς να πεις «στον νόμο» χωρίς να σε κράξει κανένας λογικός άνθρωπος.
Όταν δεν βγάζουμε άκρη, βάζουμε ερώτηση σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ (να μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι).
Ναι, το Act είναι Νόμος.


----------



## Lina (Jul 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θες να πεις ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα όπου γράφουμε «σύμφωνα με τον ustawa 367/2003» αντί να γράψουμε «σύμφωνα με τον πολωνικό νόμο 367/2003»;



Ναι, πρέπει να γράψω σύμφωνα με τον ustawa μπλα μπλα μπλα, όπου μπλα μπλα είναι ολόκληρος ο τίτλος του νόμου στα πολωνικά, ή π.χ. σύμφωνα με τον Закона за подземните богатства (обн., ДВ, бр.23/12.03.1999) or Закона за концесиите (обн., ДВ, бр. 36/02.05.2006).


----------



## Elena (Jul 20, 2008)

Lina said:


> Ναι, πρέπει να γράψω σύμφωνα με τον ustawa μπλα μπλα μπλα, όπου μπλα μπλα είναι ολόκληρος ο τίτλος του νόμου στα πολωνικά, ή π.χ. σύμφωνα με τον Закона за подземните богатства (обн., ДВ, бр.23/12.03.1999) or Закона за концесиите (обн., ДВ, бр. 36/02.05.2006).



Εγώ εδώ βλέπω Βουλγαρία, τα πολωνικά πώς προέκυψαν; Στο ίδιο κείμενο; Κι αν ναι, πρέπει να έχεις το κάθε ένα στη γλώσσα του;

Συν τοις άλλοις, εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ με το Νίκο. Τι είδους κείμενο έχεις;


----------



## Lina (Jul 20, 2008)

Τα πολωνικά υπάρχουν στο ίδιο κείμενο και, ναι, πρέπει να τα διατηρήσω στη γλώσσα τους. Προσπάθησα να είμαι σαφής, αλλά μου φαίνεται σας μπέρδεψα.

Το κείμενό μου είναι νομικό.

Σχετικά με το ν του άρθρου, η ερώτησή μου είναι να πω σύμφωνα με *το *loi relatif ... ή σύμφωνα με *τον* loi relatif...


----------



## Elena (Jul 20, 2008)

Lina said:


> Σχετικά με το ν του άρθρου, η ερώτησή μου είναι να πω σύμφωνα με *το *loi relatif ... ή σύμφωνα με *τον* loi relatif...



Τίποτα από τα δύο, νομίζω. Αν το «relatif» προσδιόριζε το νόμο, θα ήταν «relative» -loi (n. f.). Ενδέχεται να προηγείται «décret», «projet de» κ.λπ. 

Πράγματι, μπερδεύουν όλα αυτά, αλλά αν είναι στο ίδιο κείμενο, μια λύση είναι να ακολουθήσεις τη γλώσσα του ST. Aν δηλαδή το κείμενο είναι γαλλικό κι έχει τα πολωνικά και τα βουλγαρικά αποσπάσματα (νόμους κ.λπ.) με άρθρο, κρατάς το άρθρο -το τελικό «ν» δεν θα το έβαζα σε άρθρο για άψυχο (δηλ. νόμος, εδώ) λέξης που αρχίζει από «ν» (δηλ. «το νόμο 1234» κι όχι «τον νόμο 1234») συνεπώς, δεν βλέπω λόγο να το κρατήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ:
Στη δημοτική το άρθρο δεν χρειάζεται το *ν* όταν ακολουθεί διαρκές σύμφωνο. Δεν γίνεται διάκριση ως προς το αν ακολουθεί έμψυχο ή άψυχο. Δεν ζητά δηλαδή η δημοτική να λέμε _το νόμο_ αλλά _τον γιατρό_. Αποκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν «σχολές» που βάζουν «ν» σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις: τον Γιώργο (κύριο όνομα), τον νέο (αποσαφήνιση), τον μάντη (πριν από έμψυχο), τον μεσαίωνα (πριν από οποιοδήποτε αρσενικό ουσιαστικό), τον νέο νόμο (προετοιμασία για αρσενικό ουσιαστικό). Τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσες σχολές, αν τηρείς με συνέπεια τους κανόνες κάποιας σχολής, πολλοί επιμελητές σέβονται την παρέκβαση.


----------



## Lina (Jul 20, 2008)

Το κείμενο είναι αγγλικό και έχει αποσπάσματα σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τα αποσπάσματα αυτά είναι νομοθετικά κείμενα και πρέπει να διατηρηθούν στη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου. Συνήθως, αυτά τα αποσπάσματα είναι ενταγμένα σε πρόταση και ακολουθούν μετά από φράσεις όπως _σύμφωνα με, βάσει του _κλπ. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, πριν από αυτά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα άρθρο, π.χ. σύμφωνα με τον loi No X relative... (εννοείται ότι το relatif ήταν λάθος). Την επιλογή να πω σύμφωνα με το νόμο Νο Χ relative... την έχω απορρίψει, μεταξύ άλλων γιατί τότε θα έπρεπε να κάνω το ίδιο και για γλώσσες όπως τα πολωνικά και τα βουλγαρικά, στις οποίες δεν γνωρίζω γρυ. Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι, το πρόβλημα με το άρθρο παραμένει. Γι' αυτό κατέφυγα στην αυτόματη μετάφραση και στην ερώτηση στο φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημά σου. «Σύμφωνα με τον loi», κανένα πρόβλημα, ξέρεις ότι εννοείται «νόμος». Αλλά «σύμφωνα με $%#@^^@» που δεν ξέρεις αν είναι νόμος, διάταξη ή φιρμάνι, βάζεις _τον_, _την_ ή _το_; Η επιστήμη σηκώνει ψηλά τα χέρια της. Η ασφαλέστερη λύση είναι το ουδέτερο _το_ σε όλα. Κάπου θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι τηρείς αποστάσεις ασφαλείας.


----------



## Lina (Jul 20, 2008)

благодарности


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η ασφαλέστερη λύση είναι το ουδέτερο _το_ σε όλα. Κάπου θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι τηρείς αποστάσεις ασφαλείας.


Που μπορεί να σημαίνει πως εννοείς _νομοθέτημα_, _θεσμικό κείμενο_ ή κάτι άλλο —γενικό ή υπερώνυμο— που είναι ούτως ή άλλως ουδέτερου γένους.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 22, 2015)

Ξεθάβω αυτό το νήμα, γιατί κόλλησα κι εγώ στο άρθρο.

Θα λέγατε «η ετήσια Convention» ή «το ετήσιο Convention»;
Βλέπω εδώ μέσα και στον Google ότι οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το άρθρο «το».
Όμως, δεν ξέρω γιατί (παρεμβολή των ιταλικών; ), εμένα μου κάθεται περισσότερο το «η ετήσια Convention». 

ΥΓ. Ο όρος Convention πρέπει να παραμείνει ακλόνητα αμετάφραστος, γιατί έτσι γουστάρει ο πελάτης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Ποιο άρθρο προτιμάει/χρησιμοποιεί ο πελάτης; :)


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 22, 2015)

Δεν ξέρει· είναι Ιταλός.
Γι' αυτό πληρώνει εμένα, για να ζαλίζω εσάς.  :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Προσωπικά μόνο με ουδέτερο άρθρο μπορώ να το φανταστώ το convention.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ "το Convention". Για συνέδριο δεν μιλάμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι, λόγω παρεμβολής γερμανικών, το θηλυκό θα σκεφτόμουν πρώτα (αν και η γερμανική Konvention=σύμβαση είναι μάλλον ψευδόφιλη εδώ). Υποθέτω και οι γαλλομαθείς το ίδιο.

Συνεπώς, το κλειδί για την απάντηση είναι στον προσδιορισμό του κοινού που θα το διαβάσει: στα ελληνικά (οπότε «το») ή, ξερωγώ, στα ιταλικά (οπότε «η»).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το κλειδί είναι το τι σημαίνει εδώ το Convention. Γιατί αν σημαίνει συνέδριο, όπως μαντεύω από το "ετήσιο Convention", ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης περιμένει ουδέτερο άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

↑ Αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Το ίδιο λέμε, με άλλον τρόπο. Αν το κοινό είναι, ξερωγώ, ιατρικοί αντιπρόσωποι που χρησιμοποιούν στην ιδιόλεκτό τους «την convention», θηλυκό θα το βάλεις, αναγκαστικά. Αν είναι ευρύτερο κοινό (ή αν θέλεις να είσαι ασφαλής :)), «το».


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 22, 2015)

Μάλλον για Τοτό πάμε δηλαδή. 
Που να ξέρω τι χρησιμοποιούν οι ιατρικοί αντιπρόσωποι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 22, 2015)

Οι ιατρικοί αντιπρόσωποι θα έλεγαν οπωστεδήποτε «το», γιατί μόνο με συνέδρια ασχολούνται. Κάποιες φορές ένα convention μπορεί να είναι έκθεση και όχι συνέδριο, οπότε θα λέγαμε «η», αλλά δεν ξέρω τέτοια παραδείγματα στην Ελλάδα.


----------

